# Seeking recommendations for effective in tank co2 diffuser.



## Fran (23 Feb 2015)

Hi all, am collecting equipment for my new project and am looking for a good quality in tank diffuser. Needs to have a good dissolve capability i.e. small bubbles and be a glass type. Don't like the look of bazookas etc. Might go for an do!aqua one but they are very expensive. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Feb 2015)

Hi Fran, 

Here is a link, 

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/diffusers-reactors


----------



## Jose (23 Feb 2015)

For a 350 litre tank I wouldnt use anything other than an in-line up atomizer or a reactor. If you still want an in-tank, then the bazooka ones are most efficient. Glass ones generally generate bigger bubbles except maybe a rhinox 5000?. I havent really used glass ones so maybe someone else can add a bit on good glass difusers.


----------



## Julian (23 Feb 2015)

Jose said:


> For a 350 litre tank I wouldnt use anything other than an in-line up atomizer or a reactor.



+1. You'll never get enough CO2 distribution in a tank that size without a reactor/inline.


----------



## Fran (7 Mar 2015)

Thanks guys. Think I'll go ahead and purchase a bazooka.


----------



## Julian (7 Mar 2015)

Fran said:


> Thanks guys. Think I'll go ahead and purchase a bazooka.



But... a Bazooka won't be as efficient as an inline atomizer or reactor. It will cost more in the long run if you buy a bazooka, you'll need to use more CO2. Spend an extra £5-£10 and get an inline!


----------



## Jose (7 Mar 2015)

Think of it Frank. With an inline atomizer the flow going through the pipe chops the bubbles before they become too big. Its very simple but very very efficient. Try and put your in tank diffuser right in front of an outflow. Youll see many micro bubbles which can reach the plant much easier..


----------



## Fran (7 Mar 2015)

Thanks guys. Was just concerned about the reduction in flow if using an inline plus the added hasstle of taking an inline off to clean it etc.


----------



## Julian (7 Mar 2015)

There's no reduction of flow with inline diffusers. The hassle of cleaning them is less frequent than in tank diffusers (bazookers) as they aren't exposed to light.


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Mar 2015)

Julian said:


> There's no reduction of flow with inline diffusers. The hassle of cleaning them is less frequent than in tank diffusers (bazookers) as they aren't exposed to light.


I've only cleaned mine once in the last year, when I did the filter


----------



## Fran (8 Mar 2015)

I see. Am now looking at the new Up inline which it appears come apart to allow easy cleaning. I did use the old model for a while and found it quite good. I may stick with the inline option. Just wanted to try the in tank ones for a change. I think I have viewed Takishi Amano's videos once too often.


----------



## Jose (9 Mar 2015)

Fran said:


> I see. Am now looking at the new Up inline which it appears come apart to allow easy cleaning. I did use the old model for a while and found it quite good. I may stick with the inline option. Just wanted to try the in tank ones for a change. I think I have viewed Takishi Amano's videos once too often.


In tank ones do work of course as Amano has proven. But look at his surface movement, its virtually 0 istnt it? So there are many things at play with co2. So youd need to aerate the tank through the nigh.


----------

